# Homeless Harasser



## UndercoverMother (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello!
Need some law enforcement expertise in a somewhat tricky situation. My neighborhood has been blessed with an ex-con that was tossed out by his girlfriend and is now considered homeless. He has been arrested 5 times since July 1st for various offenses ranging from drunken & disorderly to attempted assault with a deadly weapon. Can a "no trespass" order be issued protecting an entire neighborhood from a violent (now) homeless person?

Thanks so much,
UndercoverMother


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Break into his refrigerator box and rearrange all his furniture.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Have you seen "This Old Box" it's a spin off from "This Old House" Thay have solutions for these type of problems.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Break into his refrigerator box and rearrange all his furniture.


Koz, refrigerator boxes are so passe for the residentially challenged; they now think outside the box, and the new paradigm is to get stinking drunk, lie down on a sidewalk, and wait for us to drag them away to sleep it off. Who needs a box when you can have an air-conditioned jail cell?

The really slick ones fake chest pains so they get a nice ambulance ride (paid for by us) and an emergency room visit (paid for by us) so they can sleep on a hospital bed instead of a metal bench.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Bruce - remind me please, why are we on the other side of that paradigm?
60+ hours a week, $4.25+ gas, a jagoff boss (not that your unacquainted with that), food and utility prices rising disproportionately with income, why not just chuck it all and live off the public tit.... IT APPARENTLY WORKS MAN!!
You gotta wonder my man.... But then again again, if it weren't for us, who the hell would fund the man-of-leisure, layabout lifestyles....


----------



## UndercoverMother (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advice but with the cost of living what it is theses days refrigerator boxes are for the upper class...Who can afford appliances? Not sure if I could even afford the box. So this dirtball sleeps in the historical burial grounds or when he's really lucky... in the govt. subsidized apartment of a handicapped retired vet who deserves to drink and tends to be a loser magnet. I failed to mention in my first post that this dirtball has also been taken in for threatening to burn down the house of an 80 year old retired CIA agent (don't tell him I told you) in retaliation for reporting said dirtball for harassment. The next incident, he was arrested for trespassing when the idiot neighbor across the street from the ex-girlfriend who took him in changed his mind so Dirtball punched him in the hernia! And for the bonus factor, when arrested for trespassing and assault cried police brutality! Seriously, I couldn't make this sh*t up if I tried! Any more suggestions and PLEASE don't say move! But as Delta said, not in so many words but what are his consequences for staying homeless and behaving badly? Three squares and a cot?


----------



## Becks27 (Jun 24, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> The really slick ones fake chest pains so they get a nice ambulance ride (paid for by us) and an emergency room visit (paid for by us) so they can sleep on a hospital bed instead of a metal bench.


you must work where passed out drunk doesn't equal auto-ER visit.

Sadly, I feed my family (and waste an education) transporting those bums.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Becks27 said:


> you must work where passed out drunk doesn't equal auto-ER visit.


A good hard sternum rub works wonders, even for the ones whose beverage of choice is Listerine.

Not that I'm averse to dropping back to punt to EMS.


----------



## Becks27 (Jun 24, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> A good hard sternum rub works wonders, even for the ones whose beverage of choice is Listerine.
> 
> Not that I'm averse to dropping back to punt to EMS.


Thank you for the extra work!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Koz, refrigerator boxes are so passe for the residentially challenged; they now think outside the box, and the new paradigm is to get stinking drunk, lie down on a sidewalk, and wait for us to drag them away to sleep it off. Who needs a box when you can have an air-conditioned jail cell?
> 
> The really slick ones fake chest pains so they get a nice ambulance ride (paid for by us) and an emergency room visit (paid for by us) so they can sleep on a hospital bed instead of a metal bench.


So here's my question to the Quincy PD. One of the places you can take a PC is a medical facility.

Once he/she is brought there, do you ever get called back to transport him to the jail several hours later?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

94c said:


> So here's my question to the Quincy PD. One of the places you can take a PC is a medical facility.


I don't speak for the Quincy PD, but my personal opinion is that the health care system in this country is overloaded as it is. If I don't have to send a drunk to the hospital, then I don't. It takes me all of 5 minutes to write a PC report.



94c said:


> Once he/she is brought there, do you ever get called back to transport him to the jail several hours later?


Sometimes; it depends on why they went there. A head injury or legitimate cardiac incident, then no. A faker who is medically cleared within an hour, then yes. Physicians and nurses have better things to do than babysit drunks.


----------



## Becks27 (Jun 24, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Sometimes; it depends on why they went there. A head injury or legitimate cardiac incident, then no. A faker who is medically cleared within an hour, then yes. Physicians and nurses have better things to do than babysit drunks.


The standard at ED's is to release them (without calling police) as soon as they're able to walk on their own. (after they get a nap in a clean bed and a meal )

The argument that sends most drunks to the ED instead of jail is that if you want to get really technical you can count alcohol intoxication as an overdose. 

The other argument is the possibility of aspiration of vomit leading to asphyxiation and so on.

Basically, one asshole died in the drunk tank and ruined it for everyone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

NoUnderwearWearingMother I very a VERY simple solution for you:

Take the guy in. This will help society in 2 ways. It takes the guy off the streets and keeps YOU off the internet !!!!


----------



## UndercoverMother (Jul 18, 2008)

Ohhhh Sniper, That's not very nice. Where's your hospitality??? As for keeping me off the internet... you have a better chance of seeing God on that one and after that ball stomping you have so nicely depicted, I can understand why you aren't feeling very charitable with your advice. But if I start taking in the homeless...you'll be the first. Ummm, who told you I didn't wear underwear? That was supposed to remain on the down low. You've just reminded me that I must bake something and bring it down to the station to thank my local Officers for not being asshats. We are lucky to have Officers who care around here. Some have become very good friends. I was actually directed to this site by an Officer friend who thought I'd love it Didn't think I'd get smacked down quite so soon...but whatever. I still think it's very entertaining and I'm not going anywhere. Sorry to disappoint you!


----------



## UndercoverMother (Jul 18, 2008)

Now Sniper that wasn't very nice! Didn't your Mother ever teach you if you didn't have anything nice to say not to say anything at all?? Are you on leave from the Welcome Wagon? On keeping me off the internet, you have a better chance of seeing God. But when I decide to start taking in the homeless...you'll be the first. Funny thing, all the cops around here are fabulous...none of them Snipe. They appreciate citizens who help them out by being vigilant and not wasting their time with petty bullshit. They are good people who bust their asses and put themselves in harm's way on a daily basis to keep the rest of us safe. Lucky for me, they are far more hospitable than you. Jeez, everyone else was nice and extremely entertaining as well. Who lit your balls on fire and then stomped on them?


----------



## sgtsmithers (Oct 3, 2005)

:t: Keep him locked in your garage like a pet. then you always have a drinkin buddy.


----------



## UndercoverMother (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for that but I don't have a garage and while I usually don't discriminate when it comes to drinking buddies...I hate a guy that's all give and no take! I am always picking up the tab...Plus No pets allowed, kids are allergic! I appreciate the help...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

mtc said:


> UndercoverMother give Snipey a break, he's just realized this birthday doesn't increase his Tuesday Senior Citizen discounts.
> 
> As for the homeless dude, like stray dogs and teenagers, if you feed them they never leave.


I have been praying to "Buddha" all morning............


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

How the hell can you tresspass a person from a neighborhood? Its not like banning someone from a mall lady. If its public property ie not a private residential community such as a condo complex or apartment complex with private roads and enterances then its impossible to "tresspass" a person from your public neighborhood. Which, is paid for with public taxes to maintain the roads and side walks etc. I am sure there are local laws or ordinances for vagrancy on the books in the town which you reside. Or you could possibly issue a no tresspass to the homeless individual to stay off YOUR property. Also, If you have already addressed your concern with your local officers then why post here? If you addressed any of the concerns you have posted on here with your local PD then they probably have given you an answer. 

Also, most homeless are mentally ill. Since he is an ex-con, its probably only a matter of time until he ends up violating anyway and gets sent back to the can. 

By reading your posts it seems that your having more of a knee jerk reaction to having a homeless person in your neighborhood. I have news for you, EVERY community has a homeless popultion. Your stories seem exagerated and are not first person encounters. If all the assualts you said are true then he would have been incarcerated by now. Why dont you stop being the busy body of your town and let the people who have the problems report them to the police and you get back to baking cookies and reading star magazine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

PC's are great the homeless shelter has out reach workers who go out roam the city find passed out drunks call the police and we get to babysit them for 4-12 hours then the cycle starts again. God forgive that some one falls or dies in a cell it's paycheck time for the family. I don't want to sound cruel but some of these folks have been PC'ed hundreds of times. Sectioned many times they choose to live this way. I know alcoholism is a diease but, it's not the hospitals or the police's job to babysit these guys. God helps those that help themselves.


----------



## UndercoverMother (Jul 18, 2008)

My God another touchy one. Yes, HELPMe, the accounts are all true. If you fancy yourself to be a good investigator I would be happy to give you his name and you could see for yourself. I was googling "no trespass order" when I came upon this site while waiting to hear back from a local Lt. Until the attempted stabbing, we didn't think he was dangerous...just a crackhead. He was released from prison back in late November and met a neighbor of mine somewhere...God know's where I don't exactly run in her social circle. Anyway, he moved in with her and has been a royal pain in the ass ever since. The local PD are pissed that the court keeps letting him out. Obviously, he doesn't give a shit how many times he gets arrested. I would like to see him locked up so he becomes the State's problem instead of mine. I have nothing against homeless people per se...I am just not thrilled to step over a passed out drunk at 5:30 pm while walking to the center with my 2 year old. While I do not live in Never-Never Land it is slightly just above Skid Row...until now. Guess I should've gone to AskAJudge instead...maybe they wouldn't be quite so hostile. By the by, I was informed by a local LT over the weekend that the City can build a case against this idiot and we are going to give it a try. We can at least have the ex-girlfriend's landlord get a "no trespass" order to keep him out of there for now. I am truly confused at why you feel the need to jump down people's throats when all they do is ask a question. My post started with the words..."I need some advice" not please berate me...I'm a sucker for punishment. Oh and by the way, while I love to read...I never touch the tabloids and I am a hell of a baker!

Thanks Ocks. My City does not have a homelessness problem. We have possibly 2 or 3...in all seriousness. It's not a big City. This guy used to live in a neighboring City but like I said he met a girl and shacked up with her down here. He was bouncing around for a while and now in the arrest reports he lists himself as homeless. Everyone who takes him in he pisses off and eventually he gets kicked out. One weekend, the cops were down here 4 times dealing with him and one of them got really pissed off...hence the brutality claim. I checked into that and he refuses to sign the complaint form. The guy is truly a waste of oxygen.

You say busybody around here it's called being an informant...just doing what I was asked to do.


----------



## UndercoverMother (Jul 18, 2008)

You got it...a crackhead in it's truest form. Yes, she has 4 kids and the kicker...she's on Section 8. Now you understand my frustration? We have tried the Housing Authority and they claim she has "explanations" for all of our complaints. Originally this started as a quest to rid our fine City of HER before she even brought home the boyfriend. It was the Police who told me all about him. He is a running joke around here. No one seems to be able to get rid of him...(kind of how Snipey feels about me! Love ya Snipester) Trust me, we have gone through all the proper channels and it's just fruitless. Liberals, what can I say? The court system sucks. Never thought of the DSS angle...thanks for that!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I feel for you, good luck on that one. Never mind Sniper, he just needed another enema and now he's much better 
By the way...what do you look like?


----------



## UndercoverMother (Jul 18, 2008)

Kinda like my Dad, so I am told and alot like my sisters!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

If she is receiving assistance, I don't believe she can have him staying in the house. I know that is the case with HUD, maybe someone here can chime in if that is the case with section 8 as well


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

[My City does not have a homelessness problem. We have possibly 2 or 3...in all seriousness. It's not a big City.] You say busybody around here it's called being an informant...just doing what I was asked to do.[/quote]

*Hokay...I have news for you...even in small town Vermont and New Hampshire there are homeless people (I'm talking towns of less than 6K people)...It happens everywhere and I bet you'd be surprised to find out how many are actually homeless in your city. With the economy the way it is, there will be more people living on the fringe of society in the coming year.*



justanotherparatrooper said:


> I feel for you, good luck on that one. Never mind Sniper, he just needed another enema and now he's much better
> *By the way...what do you look like?*


LMFAO Jap!!!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Becks27 said:


> The standard at ED's is to release them (without calling police) as soon as they're able to walk on their own. (after they get a nap in a clean bed and a meal )
> 
> *Hey ED, unfortunately the standard in many places is to call the police to take them to the local jail after they have been shit, shaved, and showered.*
> 
> ...


*My argument is once a drunk gets taken to a medical facility under the law, taking him to jail afterwards becomes a form of punishment. Unless of course he has medical insurance then they'll help him to the extreme.*

*(Unless he's here illegally then medical insurance is not required.)*


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

94c said:


> *My argument is once a drunk gets taken to a medical facility under the law, taking him to jail afterwards becomes a form of punishment. Unless of course he has medical insurance then they'll help him to the extreme.*
> 
> *(Unless he's here illegally then medical insurance is not required.)*


Good to hear from you. For a little while I thought you pulled a SOT.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Andy0921 said:


> Good to hear from you. For a little while I thought you pulled a SOT.


He managed to get loose from the strait jacket long enough to make a post.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Never mind Sniper, he just needed another enema and now he's much better
> By the way...what do you look like?


Clean as a whistle JAP......... Thanks.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Thimios315 said:


> *HAHA......I have to admit, 94c posts some good ones every so often! :alcoholi:*
> 
> *Where ya been hiding 94c!?*


Once I convinced the doctors to loosen the straps, I had an old cab driver informant waiting for me.

I am not getting into too much detail regarding the escape. They have some serious security flaws that I may need to use again in the future.

Just being able to see the trees, smell the grass, and actually having some sort of stimulus, (outside of the daily shock treatments) has proved quite refreshing.

I need to log off now before they track my IP address.


----------

